# WOT - WOTSO Property



## System (8 July 2014)

On July 7th, 2014, P-REIT (PXT) changed its name and ASX code to Blackwall Property Trust (BWR).


----------



## WRiley (29 November 2016)

The yield looks good, at last estimation, was at 8.13%, dps estd at $0.10 at a current price of $1.23. However, the Rights exercise done on Nov 15 was under-subscribed, which does not signal good investor sentiment towards this stock.
Furthermore, the Rights Issue done may further increase the unit base-size, hence diluting the dps. The dps may drop come Mar 2017.


----------



## System (19 February 2021)

On February 18th, 2021, BlackWall Property Trust (BWR) changed its name and ASX code to WOTSO Property (WOT).


----------

